# Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?



## quincy73 (23. Mai 2009)

Moin Boardies! #h

Zunächst möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen:
Ich bin Bremer und 35 Jahre alt und in erster Linie Raubfischangler.
V.a. in der Unterweser versuche ich Zander, Barsche und Aale zu überreden.
Bisher war ich noch nicht so aktiv im Forum (war eher der Stöberer), ist einfach ziemliches Neuland für mich...das soll sich aber ändern.
Was das Forellenangeln betrifft, würd ich mich eher als Anfänger bezeichnen, wobei ich denke mich mit den 'grundlegenden' Materialien ausgerüstet zu haben (Spirolinos,Troutbait etc.).
Über Pfingsten fahre ich mit ein paar Freunden nach Dänemark (Arrild) zum Forellenangeln und hoffe hier auf eure Erfahrung und Mithilfe: |thinkerg:
Habt ihr Tipps bzgl. der Ausrüstung (Ruten, Rollen, Schnur)?
Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich mit geflochtener oder Mono fischen soll, welche Durchmesser, welche Rollen(größe), ...
Schließlich muss man dort wohl mit echten Brummern rechnen.

Vielen Dank schonmal! #v

Quincy73
PS:
Liebe Grüße an alle Werderfans und Petri für alle!


----------



## Costas (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Hallo Quincy

Ich versuche, Dir ein Paar Tipps zu den Put & Takes in DK zu geben. Aber immer denken, dass jeder Angler seine eigene Methoden hat und diese können von anderen stark abweichen. 

1.) Sbirolino/Troutbait.

- Rute: 3m bis 3.80m, Gewicht: 10-40g
- Sbirolinos: 15-30g, sinkend/intermediate/schwimmend. Am besten alle 3 dabei haben und ausprobieren, was gerade an diesem Tag am besten geht.
- Troutbait: Abwechslung ist das Geheimnis. Hier wird  zu 80% Powerbait verwenden. 4 versch. Farben reichen vollkommen aus. Hast Du den neuen Bait von Berkley, namens "Gulp" schon ausprobiert? Kostet ein bisschen mehr, soll aber besser sein.

2.) Pose/Troutbait

- Rute: Länge ist eigentlich egal, 2,40-3,60. Gewicht 5-40g.
- Bait: s. oben
- Du kannst verschiedenes ausprobieren, z.B. Blei am Grund sinken lassen und dann das Vorfach mit dem Bait 50cm bis ??? je nach Tiefe darüber schwimen lassen.

3.) Spinning

Am meisten Spass macht's mir persönlich das Spinnangeln. Einziger Nachteil, man hat keine freie Hand für ein kaltes Bier 

Rute: 2,40 bis 2,70. Gewicht 5-20g.

Auch hier ist die Abwechslung an Farben und Kunstköder sehr wichtig. Es können Spinner der Grösse 2 und 3 verwendet werden. Mein "Geheimtipp": ab und zu kleine Wobbler von 5-8cm ausprobieren.

Grüsse aus dem Norden

Costas

PS: Als FC Bayern-Fan, sollte ich gar nicht zurückschreiben, nach Eurer heutigen Leistung gegen Wolfsburg :g....Spass bei Seite, der FCB hätte die Meisterschaft absolut nicht verdient und ich freue mich, dass eine "B"-Mannschaft den Titel holt. Meine Prognose: Wolfsburg steigt in den nächsten 5 Jahren ab.


----------



## stanleyclan (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

kennst du den angelsee in DK der in HO??? ist der gut???

lg stanley


----------



## andre23 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1303103&postcount=2

...wenn du møchtest schau ich aber gerne mal auch den dk-seiten nach


----------



## andre23 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

....schau mal hier.... http://www.hofisk.dk/kontaktsoetysk.html


----------



## andre23 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

....eine in deutsch gehaltene sehr informative seite....


....fuer deine angelei kann ich costas nur recht geben....obwohl ich einige ruten und køder anders wæhlen wuerde...in dk ist es das a&o den køder zu bewegen um am put&take zum erfolg zu kommen....powerbait ( geschleppt ), spinner, gufis, und one hook blink sind die besten arten ....ueber rute und rolle læsst sich immer streiten....


meine frage an dich:....was fuer´n geræt hast du ?


----------



## quincy73 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

@ Costas und Andre:
Tausen Dank schonmal fürs ausführliche Antworten und die Links! #6
Mit den Links beschäftige ich mich gleich im Anschluß...

Also mit TB in hellen und dunklen Farben und mit Glitter hab ich mich schonmal eingedeckt (inkl. der Gulp-Variante, die ich eher zufällig entdeckt hab)...

Bei den Spiros muss ich mir wohl nochmal ne Übersicht verschaffen, weiß grad nicht, welche WG's bzw.
Typen ich da hab... #c

Als Rute schwebt mir zur Zeit meine Yad Samso (Mefo-Rute?)in 3m30 und nem WG von 15-35g mit Spro Red Arc 10300 vor, zur Zeit noch mit 0,13er Geflochtener.
Soll ich lieber Mono nehmen oder reicht das eher lange Vorfach mit entsprechend eingestellter Bremse aus?
Wenn Mono, welche Stärke?
Reichen die meistens genannten 0,20-0,22er aus bzw. sind sie zwar stark genug, aber vielleicht zu gut sichtbar?
Ein Kumpel meinte mal, man muss so fein wie möglich fischen, weil Forellen so argwöhnisch sind und er fischte glaub ich mit 0,14er Mono...

Ansonsten überlege ich, mir noch ne 3m90 lange Matchrute für's noch feinere Fischen zuzulegen oder wär das eher unnötig?

Das Spinnen liegt mir ja eh, von daher werd ich das auch gern mal austesten (falls erlaubt) und meine entsprechend kleineren Modelle an Gufi's, Wobblern und Spinnern einpacken.
(Einhakige) Blinker hab ich glaub ich nicht in den kleineren Größen, aber ich denk mal die Auswahl wird dann auch so groß genug sein denk ich mal. 

@ Stanley:
Ich kenn den genannten See leider nicht, fahre wie gesagt zum 1. Mal nach DK zum fischen... #c

Quincy

PS @ Costas: Der SVW war wirklich eher enttäuschend, das stimmt, aber ich schätze mal, daß die Luft irgendwie raus war.|schlafen Das Pokalfinale gewinnen wir dafür aber 3-1! #v
Und ehrlich gesagt, bin ich froh, daß der FCB es nicht geschafft hat, denn mit so ner bescheidenen Saisonleistung wäre es in meinen Augen auch nicht 'verdient' gewesen...
An WOB's Abstieg in den nächsten 5 Jahren glaub ich eher nicht, aber soweit nach oben werden sie sobald auch nicht mehr kommen. Bin eher mal gespannt, ob Magath S04 nun zum Titel führt... |muahah:


----------



## quincy73 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Oh die Links sind wohl eher für Stanley...
Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Multe (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Hej quinciy73, du kannst ruhig deine YAD Rute nehmen und auch die Rolle ist ok. Leider hast du nichts über den P&T See geschrieben wo du hin willst. Wo ich in DK fischen sind z.B. Forellen bis weit über 10kg im Gewässer. Fische von 3-4kg sind nicht selten. Da hast du mit einer feinen Matchrute sehr schlechte Karten. Oft haben die Gewässer auch einen starken Bewuchs am Grund, so kommst du mit einer Mono von 0,2 -0,22 gut zurecht. Die Gewässer sind meist glasklar und da scheuen gerade die ganz großen Forellen vor der geflochtenen Schnur.
PowerBait als Köder ist immer die BESTE Wahl, egal ob ruhig an der Oberfläche mit schwimmenden Spiro ( solltest du unbedingt probieren) oder geschleppt an sinkendem Spiro.
Auch solltest du  in DK den STRIPPER  ( Name eines Blinkers der in DK erhältlich ist) 
einmal durch den P&T See ziehen. Den bekommst du in jedem Laden in DK (im Angebot 5 Stück für DKK 100.-)
Schau mal auf www.dansee.dk da siehst du viele der P&T Gewässer in DK (auch in deutsch)
gruß Multe


----------



## Pinn (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*



quincy73 schrieb:


> Über Pfingsten fahre ich mit ein paar Freunden nach Dänemark (Arrild) zum Forellenangeln und hoffe hier auf eure Erfahrung und Mithilfe: |thinkerg:
> Habt ihr Tipps bzgl. der Ausrüstung (Ruten, Rollen, Schnur)?
> Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich mit geflochtener oder Mono fischen soll, welche Durchmesser, welche Rollen(größe), ...
> Schließlich muss man dort wohl mit echten Brummern rechnen.


Die Anlage in Arrild habe ich mir im August 2004 angeschaut. Damals sehr schön und sehr sauber, aber stark frequentiert. Sie bestand aus zwei Teichen und einem künstlichen Wasserlauf. In unmittelbarer Nähe ist eine große Ferienhaussiedlung, die wohl auch zur Anlage gehörte.

An dem Tag habe ich selber nicht gefischt, sondern bin nur rumgewandert. Allerdings habe ich auch keinen Forellenbiss beobachten können, auch nicht im Wasserlauf. Mag sein, dass das an den hohen Tagestemperaturen lag.

Die Anlage hatte damals einen hervorragenden Besatz, der teilweise allerdings apathisch am Ufer und unter der kleinen Brücke am Wasserlauf stand. Forellen um die 70cm und mehr waren dabei, aber durch nix zum Anbiss zu bewegen. Selbst zappelnde Würmer 5 cm vorm Maul präsentiert konnten sie nicht zum Biss verleiten, sondern bestenfalls nur dazu bewegen, sich einige Meter vom Ufer zurückzuziehen.

Ich denke mal, die Regenbogenforellen hatten aufgrund der Warmwetterlage keinen Appetit und zusätzlich noch Stress durch engen Besatz und außerdem durch alle möglichen natürlichen und künstlichen Köder, mit denen das Wasser durchpflügt wurde.

Wenn Arrild über Pfingsten nicht so überlaufen ist, würde ich es eventuell auch mal mit leichtem Fliegengerät und bräunlichen Trockenfliegen (Maifliegen) versuchen. Zum Üben ist Arrild m.E. ideal, weil Fischkontakt sehr wahrscheinlich ist. Und Trockenfliegen ufernah präsentiert sind oft der Renner, wenn nix anderes mehr geht. 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## quincy73 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

@Multe:
'Leider hast du nichts über den P&T See geschrieben wo du hin willst.'
-> Hab' ich doch, fahre nach Arrild (wohl ca. 80 Km hinter der Grenze), die Nr. 60 auf der verlinkten Karte-kennste den auch? Da sollen gar Fische bis 9 Kg eingesetzt werden...

'Auch solltest du in DK den STRIPPER ( Name eines Blinkers der in DK erhältlich ist) 
einmal durch den P&T See ziehen.'
-> Vielen Dank für den Tipp, werd ich mir dann wohl zulegen, wenn er dort erlaubt ist! #6

Die Matchrute spar ich mir dann vielleicht wirklich, so ist dann das ein oder andere Kaltgetränk mehr drin... #g
Bin echt mal gespannt wie's wird und langsam wächst die Vorfreude, eure Tipps in die Tat umzusetzen! :vik:


----------



## quincy73 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich auch keinen Forellenbiss beobachten können, auch nicht im Wasserlauf. Mag sein, dass das an den hohen Tagestemperaturen lag.
> Ich denke mal, die Regenbogenforellen hatten aufgrund der Warmwetterlage keinen Appetit und zusätzlich noch Stress durch engen Besatz und außerdem durch alle möglichen natürlichen und künstlichen Köder, mit denen das Wasser durchpflügt wurde.
> 
> Wenn Arrild über Pfingsten nicht so überlaufen ist, würde ich es eventuell auch mal mit leichtem Fliegengerät und bräunlichen Trockenfliegen (Maifliegen) versuchen. Und Trockenfliegen ufernah präsentiert sind oft der Renner, wenn nix anderes mehr geht.


 
@Pinn:
Erstmal Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort! #6
Denke auch, dass das Wetter seinerzeit am ehesten für die Beißflaute verantwortlich war...
Vielleicht wären die Dämmerungen/die Nacht da eher einen Versuch wert?!

Das Fliegenfischen ist so gar nicht meins, aber so ne Trockenfliege kann man ja vielleicht auch an nem schwimmenden Spiro oder ner Schlepppose anbieten?
Wobei das vielleicht auch eher für Tüddel sorgt, bei dem geringen Ködergewicht?! 

Versuch macht kluch! 
Schließlich ist ja (fast) noch Mai...

Was den 'engen Besatz' angeht, würd ich eher denken, es macht die Forellen aggressiver - so von wegen Futterneid bzw. -knappheit? Bin aber kein Biologe... #c


----------



## angler1996 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

ist zwar ne Weile her, aber Arrild ist eine sehr gepflegte Anlage, Beschreibung wurde schon gegeben.
Wenn Du vom Parkplatz nach links bis auf die andere Seeseite gehst ( gleich nach dem du rum bist) ist ein unterirdischer Wassereinlauf. Da haben wir früh zeitig gut gefangen. Der Platz war immer heiß begehrt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Mafgo (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*



Multe schrieb:


> Auch solltest du  in DK den STRIPPER  ( Name eines Blinkers der in DK erhältlich ist)
> einmal durch den P&T See ziehen. Den bekommst du in jedem Laden in DK (im Angebot 5 Stück für DKK 100.-)



Den gibt es auch bei Gerlinger Stückpreis 2,80-3,95 € Hauptkatalog Seite 538 oder hier http://www.meerforellenkoeder.de/index.php?cat=c18_Hansen-Stripper.html

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## quincy73 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Wenn Du vom Parkplatz nach links bis auf die andere Seeseite gehst ( gleich nach dem du rum bist) ist ein unterirdischer Wassereinlauf. Da haben wir früh zeitig gut gefangen.


@ Angler:
Danke auch dir für den Tipp! Klingt ja schon nach Insider...
Den werde ich bestimmt beherzigen! #a

@Mafgo:
Auch dir Danke für den Hinweis! Ich fürchte aber, das wird vor Freitag nix mit dem Kauf/der Lieferung,
da es dann schon los geht!
Muß dann wohl vor Ort zuschlagen... #c
Hast du (oder sonst jemand) noch nen Tipp bzgl. Farbwahl und Gewicht vom Stripper?
So von der Couch aus tendiere ich zu red/silver und white/silver in 17g...


----------



## Mafgo (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Also ich habe 3 Stück 7g je 1x Orange-Gelb-Silber, Rot-Silber und Pearl-Silber konnte mit allen schon die eine oder andere Forelle überlisten. Was auch gut geht sind Mepp's der Größe 2 und 3 in Gold und Bronze.

Da wünsche ich Dir eine gute Fahrt und einen schönen Urlaub.

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## quincy73 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*



Mafgo schrieb:


> Also ich habe 3 Stück 7g je 1x Orange-Gelb-Silber, Rot-Silber und Pearl-Silber konnte mit allen schon die eine oder andere Forelle überlisten.



@ Mafgo:
OK, dann werd ich mal zusehen, dass ich noch welche aufm Weg oder in DK abgreifen kann...
Danke für deine Unterstützung! #6
Melde mich dann (spätestens) nach Pfingsten wieder mit meinen Eindrücken. |wavey:


----------



## quincy73 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Yeah!! 
#v ...nur noch 12 Stunden bis zur Abfahrt!! #v


----------



## quincy73 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Moinsen Boardies! #h

Bin zurück aus Arrild und möchte euch nun mal mein Feedback geben...
Das Angeln in dieser Anlage hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, denn sie ist, wie ich finde, wirklich schön angelegt und sehr gepflegt. #6
Wenn man mal von den ein oder anderen Schnurresten u.ä. absieht, die irgendwelche Klapskallis einfach liegen lassen / ins Gras schmeißen, obwohl es dort genug Mülleimer gibt... #d
An Ove (=Betreiber) lags aber sicher nicht, denn er war mehrfach am Gewässer, um nach dem Rechten zu schauen und war, nebst seiner Frau Hanne, die meist im Shop anzutreffen war, wirklich sehr nett! 
Das Wasser ist ziemlich klar.
Der große See ist mittig ca. 6m tief (ungelotet) und (überwiegend ufernah) stellenweise recht stark verkrautet, welches aber eher weniger 'Widerstand' leistet...
Am kleinen See haben wir nicht gefischt, aber auch dort gibt's Kraut und auch dort wurden schöne Forellen gefangen.
Letzteres gilt natürlich auch für die Fliegenfischerstrecke.

Aber nun zum Fischen!
Zwischen 6 und 22 Uhr darf man ran und eins kann ich euch sagen: Ausprobieren ist angesagt!
Troutbait (meist oberflächennah) geschleppt, auftreibender Tauwurm, Blinker/Spinner, Miniwobbler und über Grund gezupfte Twister brachten uns die Fische an die Haken.
Dann noch die immerwährende Frage nach den Farben...puuh! No 1 said it would b easy! 
Aber auffällig war, dass
-die Forellen am besten in den 2 Stunden nach dem (üppigen und an verschiedenen Uferstellen durchgeführte) Einsetzen (zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr) gebissen haben,
- die Fangqoute am Ufer, auf das der Wind stand, am besten war und
- es gegen Abend noch mal munterer wurde.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass es wirklich sehr warm war und teilweise ein sehr stark böiger Wind wehte, was das Beißverhalten der Fische sicherlich auch beeinflusst und das Schleppen nicht gerade vereinfacht hat.
Die Forellen, die wir gefangen haben wogen ausgenommen im Schnitt etwa 1800g und werden beim baldigen Nachtreffen geräuchert... #g
Die größte Forelle, deren Fang wir live erlebt haben, wog 6200g, ein ganz schöner Brummer! Und täglich werden Einzelfische bis 9 Kg eingesetzt und nach Ove's Aussage herrscht ein 12 Kg-Regenbogner im großen See... |bigeyes Der knapp 50er Hecht (mein erster überhaupt und das annem Forellensee) durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen gehen. |supergri
Mit meiner Yad Mefo-Rute (WG 15-35) kam ich sehr gut klar, allerdings habe ich mit geflochtener Hauptschnur beim Spiroschleppen öfter Probleme mit Knoten gehabt. Eigentlich wollte ich auch nur mit 0,22er Mono schleppen, aber ich Depp hatte diese offensichtlich schlecht aufgespult, so dass ich zeitweise mehr mit tüddeln als mit fangen beschäftigt war...#q
Aber aus Schaden wird man klug! |licht
Im Shop gab's als feinste zusammenhängende Schnur 0,28er, was mir aber zu grob erschien. Dann doch lieber die 0,17er Flechtschnur, dachte ich mir. So von wegen geringere Scheuchwirkung als die aus dem Shop...
Andererseits - wenn sie's da verkaufen... #c ...und 12 Kg wollen auch beherrscht werden! 
Leider hatten wir aber nicht das Vergnügen! 
Abschließend noch zwei Tipps aus eigener Erfahrung:
Stellt die Bremse lieber noch etwas weicher ein als gewohnt, die Forelle neigt keschernah mitunter zu Flugübungen und kontrolliert nach jedem Drill eure Vorfächer, da v.a. die größeren Forellen durchaus recht scharfe Beißerchen haben!
Dann landet ihr mindestens 2 Fische mehr als ich...
Also ich würde/werde bestimmt mal wieder hinfahren!

Liebe Grüße aus Bremen,
Quincy


----------



## Costas (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Hi Q
Danke für den Bericht. 6.2kg hört sich gut an. Die sind nicht so häufig zu finden bei den P&T. Gibt's noch welche Bilder vom Ausflug?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Multe (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Hej quincy73, schöner Bericht und guter Fang in Arrild. Das Besondere in dem P&T ist, das man die 12kg Granaten hinter seinem Köder schwimmen sieht. Ist schon eine geile Sache, auch wenn man die ganz großen Teile nur sieht.
gruß Multe


----------



## goeddoek (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Moin Quincy #h


Das nenn' ich doch mal 'nen kurzweiligen Bericht #6 Vielen Dank dafür. Ist ja auch ein nettes Dankeschön an die Kollegen hier, die Dir so nett geholfen haben :m

Also - beim nächsten Mal noch etwas steigern und wieder so 'nen schönen Bericht für uns schreiben. Dann auch gerne mit Bildern :q:q


----------



## quincy73 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Hi @ all! |bla:
Ach ja, die Sache mit den Bildern...
Wir müssen erstmal alle zusammentragen und sichten.
Werde mal sehen, ob ich noch vorzeigbare finde und eure Neugier damit ein wenig befriedigen kann! 

Aber es freut mich, dass euch der Bericht (auch so) gefallen hat und an dieser Stelle nochmals mein Dankeschön für eure Tipps im Vorfeld! #6
LG,
Quincy


----------



## -TroutHunter- (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Moin @ all,
hab hier so viele Berichte über die Put&Take See´n gelesen, 
dass ich neugierig geworden bin!
Habt ihr evtl. auch erfahrungen zum Put&Take in Klegot?
Werde demnächst ( 04.07-11.07) vor Ort sein und wollte mir vorher mal ein paar tipp´s oder erfahrungen einholen!

Gruss TH#h


----------



## quincy73 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

@ TroutHunter:
Sry, Klegot kenn ich leider nicht... #d

@ all:
Ok, Ok!
Hier schon mal einige Pics von Arrild... :m

Pic 1 zeigt den Shop / das Haus der Betreiber,
Pic 2 zeigt das westliche Ufer des großen Sees,
Pic 3 zeigt den Übergangsbereich großer / kleiner See,
auf Pic 4 seht ihr den kleinen See und
auf Pic 5 einen Ausschnitt der Fliegenfischerstrecke.

Das mir zur Zeit vorliegende 'Beute-Bild' fand ich nicht so gelungen, aber ihr wisst ja eh
wie (Lachs-)Forellen aussehen, gell?! 
Aber ich denke, auch so kriegt ihr nen Eindruck von der schönen Anlage und unserem Wetterglück...

2 b continued...

LG,
Quincy


----------



## holli-holunder (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*



-TroutHunter- schrieb:


> Moin @ all,
> hab hier so viele Berichte über die Put&Take See´n gelesen,
> dass ich neugierig geworden bin!
> Habt ihr evtl. auch erfahrungen zum Put&Take in Klegot?
> ...


 

Hallo TroutHunter,

ich war vor einigen Jahren diverse Male an dem See in Klegod und fand den ehrlich gesagt nicht so dolle. Gefangen wurde wenn überhaupt eigentlich nur direkt vorne am Eingang an dem Wasserrad, was aber die unangenehme Eigenschaft hat, auch diverses Material einzusammeln.
Deutlich bessere Fänge gab es hingegen im Söndervig P&T, der nur ein paar Minuten weiter auf der gleichen  Seite wie Klegod ist (Von Hvide Sande Richtung Söndervig). Da wäre mein damals 5 jähriger Sohn mit einer 6,5 Kilo Forelle beinahe Wasserski gefahren. :q

Ansonsten soll der See in Skaven laut meinem Kumpel einsame Spitze sein, der ist dann aber schon deutlich weiter zu fahren. Kann ihn nächste Woche mal fragen, er ist gerade oben.


----------



## -TroutHunter- (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Ansonsten soll der See in Skaven laut meinem Kumpel einsame Spitze sein, der ist dann aber schon deutlich weiter zu fahren. Kann ihn nächste Woche mal fragen, er ist gerade oben.[/QUOTE]

@ Holli Holunder.
erstma danke für die Infos!
Wäre super wenn du deinen Kumpel mal fragst und mir sein Featback mal mitteilen würdest!  Hier in Forum oder als PN!

Gruss TH|wavey:


----------



## holli-holunder (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Wird gemacht, sobald sich der Bengel wieder bei mir gemeldet hat.:m


----------



## -TroutHunter- (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*



holli-holunder schrieb:


> Wird gemacht, sobald sich der Bengel wieder bei mir gemeldet hat.:m



super...  #6

Gruss TH


----------



## LAC (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

@ TroutHunter

Die p&t anlage in skaven hat den besitzer gewechsel. Der neue besitzer kenne ich und hat noch eine anlage, Die in skaven ist voll mit fisch, jedoch nicht so große - wie man mir berichtete - vor zwei tagen.
Wenn wir das boardie treffen in hs haben, werde ich dir noch einige gute tipps betreffend der p&t anlagen in der region sagen und etwas mehr.
Gruss


----------



## holli-holunder (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

@LAC und TH, na der Berichtende vor zwei Tagen wird dann wohl mein Kumpel gewesen sein, der sich vor Ort auch mit Otto zum Horniangeln treffen wollte.

Ich bin schon auf seinen Bericht gespannt.


----------



## troutnorge (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*



-TroutHunter- schrieb:


> Ansonsten soll der See in Skaven laut meinem Kumpel einsame Spitze sein, der ist dann aber schon deutlich weiter zu fahren. Kann ihn nächste Woche mal fragen, er ist gerade oben.


 
@ Holli Holunder.
erstma danke für die Infos!
Wäre super wenn du deinen Kumpel mal fragst und mir sein Featback mal mitteilen würdest! Hier in Forum oder als PN!

Gruss TH|wavey:[/QUOTE]

Hallo, 

@TroutHunter: Die Anlage in Skaven kann ich dir mehr oder weniger ans Herz legen. Erst die gute Nachricht. Laut Besatzplan kommen dort alle drei Tage 325 kg Forellen rein und wenn du um den Teich gehst, siehst du mehrere große Schwärme. An einer Stelle, wo die Fische sich die ganze Woche aufgehalten haben, hat das Wasser in einem Durchmesser von ca 4 mal 4 m gekocht! Aber jetzt die schlechten Nachrichten. Zum einen ist dort eine Fangbegrenzung je nachdem, wie viele Stunden du zahlst und dann sind die Fische sehr klein. Ich hatte die Fangbegrenzung jedes Mal innerhalb kurzer Zeit erreicht. Die Woche hatte ich 23 Forellen bei drei Einsätzen, aber das Durchschnittsgewicht mit ca. 600 gr ist mir eindeutig zu niedrig. Ich habe die Anlage so oft aufgesucht, weil sie von unserem Ferienhaus nur ca. 400 m entfernt war |supergri
In Skaven habe ich mich noch mit zwei anderen Anglern unterhalten, die einen Versuch in Sondervig (der Teich liegt ja auch in der Gegend) gestartet haben und nicht begeistert waren, weil dort so gut wie kein Fisch gefangen wurde.
Habe mir auch die Anlage in Stauning angeschaut. Diese ist zwar sehr sauber und gepflegt, aber beim Spazieren habe ich nicht einen Fisch an der Oberfläche oder springen sehen.
Aber wenn du an dem Boardietreffen teilnimmst, was ich dir nur raten kann, wird Otto mit guten Tipps und Ratschlägen nicht hinterm Berg halten. Ich konnte mich selber überzeugen und habe mich mit ihm getroffen. War echt ein super Nachmittag der beim nächsten DK-Urlaub sicher wiederholt wird!

@holli holunder: Bei dir dauert es ja auch nicht mehr lange, dann kannst du endlich räubern, wenn du die Forellen überhaupt haben willst |supergri

Viele Grüße 

Micha


----------



## -TroutHunter- (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Hi, 
@Troutnorge:  erstmal Danke für die Ausfühlichen Info´s!
Jetzt weiss ich gar nix mehr, der eine sagt der teich in Sondervig ist super, der andre genau das gegenteil!
Aber egal probieren geht über studieren! |supergri
@Otto:  moin, also das mit den P&T See´n wäre sowieso ein Thema gewesen womit ich dich auch beim Borditreffen durchlöchert hätte! 
Naja ich freu mich auf jedenfall schon riesig, auch auf unser gemeinsamen Aalansitz!  
Bis dahin ...
Gruss Alex#h


----------



## cHHristian (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Also ich würde eher Monofile Schnur verwenden, bei geflochtener hatte ich bis jetzt immer zu viele Aussteiger. Mit ner Mono kann man dann im Drill nicht so viel falsch machen.
mfg ch


----------



## troutnorge (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*



-TroutHunter- schrieb:


> Hi,
> @Troutnorge: erstmal Danke für die Ausfühlichen Info´s!
> Jetzt weiss ich gar nix mehr, der eine sagt der teich in Sondervig ist super, der andre genau das gegenteil!
> Aber egal probieren geht über studieren! |supergri
> ...


 
Hallo Alex,

ist die Aussage der beiden Angler gewesen, aber da gebe ich dir Recht. Ich habe über den Teich in Sondervig sonst immer nur Gutes gelesen und schon öfter schlechte Kritiken von Teichen gehört und dann gut gefangen. Es gibt halt beratungsresistente Angler die nichts fangen, weil der Fisch nicht genug gereizt wird und dann sagen es beißt nicht  

@Otto: Na da bin ich mal gespannt, ob es dieses Jahr wieder so wuppt, wenn ihr die Angela Angelas ärgern wollt #d
Falls sie dann auf die Gummibären nicht beißen, nimmst du zur Sicherheit deine Shimano Gold und harpunierst sie beim Auswurf :q :q :vik:

Viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## quincy73 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*



cHHristian schrieb:


> Also ich würde eher Monofile Schnur verwenden, bei geflochtener hatte ich bis jetzt immer zu viele Aussteiger. Mit ner Mono kann man dann im Drill nicht so viel falsch machen.
> mfg ch


 
@ Christian:
Geb dir Recht, außerdem neigte das Geflecht auch zum tüddeln... |uhoh:

@ all:
Leider gibt's noch keine weiteren Pics, da ich meinen Kumpel noch nicht wieder gesehen hab
(ist halt gestresst und/weil co-schwanger)! 
Also ist weiter Geduld gefragt...

LG aus Bremen!
Q.


----------



## LAC (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

@Otto: Na da bin ich mal gespannt, ob es dieses Jahr wieder so wuppt, wenn ihr die Angela Angelas ärgern wollt #d
Falls sie dann auf die Gummibären nicht beißen, nimmst du zur Sicherheit deine Shimano Gold und harpunierst sie beim Auswurf :q :q :vik:

Micha, verrate doch nicht alles - meine schimano gold, hat doch schon flugrost angesetzt - jedenfalls geht es auch mit ner halben angel. 

@Otto: moin, also das mit den P&T See´n wäre sowieso ein Thema gewesen womit ich dich auch beim Borditreffen durchlöchert hätte! 
Naja ich freu mich auf jedenfall schon riesig, auch auf unser gemeinsamen Aalansitz! 
Bis dahin ...
Gruss Alex#h 

Alex, das kannst du machen - du kannst mich beschießen - ich bin hart im nehmen. Bring dir einen block mit, damit du alle informationen festhalten kannst, ich beschieße dich auch mit antworten, nicht dass du ein sieb wirst und nichts bleibt hängen, von dem was ich dir mitteile - das wär ja grausam.


Betreffend der put und take anlage in skaven kann ich nur sagen, dass der betreiber viele fische einsetzt, jedoch dazu neigt, nicht die ganz großen - da hat halt jeder angler mal eine chance ob er die angelei beherrscht oder nicht. Er hat eine fangbegrenzung von 5 stück in zwei stunden mit einer rute. Wer angeln kann, holt sie also raus. 
Eine weitere noch gute anlage, die nicht viel aufgesucht wird, ist auch die etwa 2 km nördlich von Nr. Nebel auf der linken seite der straße liegt nach tarm. Hier darf man mit zwei ruten angeln und es ist keine fangbegrenzung. Momentan habe ich einen kleinen spezie hier, die zieht sie - egal welche anlage er in der umgebung aufsucht - wie am schnürchen raus. Angelt nur immer zwei stunden und hat in 6 tagen über 40 forellen geangelt - eine von 4 kg die anderen lagen zwischen 600 g - 2,5 kg. Habe mir seine angelei mal angesehen - er macht es nicht schlecht und es ist auch ein kleiner trick dabei - er nimmt power bait |supergri mehr verrate ich beim treffen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## EqualizerCS (3. August 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

Hallo zusammen ich bin neu hier und wollte auch mal was zum Thema Angeln in Dänemark bzw. in der Region um Ringkoebing schreiben, da ich auch gerade wieder dort bin. Genauer gesagt in Lodbjerg Hede und wahrscheinlich zum rund 30 Mal.

Ich kann den Angelteich in Sondervig empfehlen, je nach Wetter, Zeit und Bisslaune der Fische, kann man dort sehr erfolgreich angeln. Die Forellen sind überwiegend groß bis sehr groß, es werden Forellen bis rund 7-8 Kg eingesetzt. Die Teichanlage ist auch in einem sehr schönen Zustand, vor allem ist auch so gut wie kein Kraut zu finden. Die Preise wurden mittlerweile leicht angehoben. Selten verlässt man diesen Teich ohne Fisch. Fische sieht man an der Oberfläche alle paar Minuten. Auch heute waren wir mit Mehlmwürmern und der Fliege wieder relativ erfolgreich. Auch Blinker, Wobbler oder Powerbait bieten sich immer wieder an.

Ansonsten kann ich noch den Teich in Argab empfehlen, die Teichanlage grenzt direkt an der Zucht und verfügt auch über einen sehr großen Forellenbestand. Zudem sind auch hier einige Schwergewichte zu fangen, jedoch waren sie bisher nie so groß wie die Fische in Sondervig. Die Anlage ist gepflegt und auch dort ist sehr wenig Kraut zu finden. Wer nicht gerne selber angelt, bekommt dort im Verkaufsraum auch eine große Auswahl an Fisch angeboten. Die Preise befinden sich auch dort im oberen Mittelfeld.

Auch in dem Dorf Medem ist ein kleiner, schöner Forellenteich mit großen Forellen zu finden. Er befindet sich zwischen einem Bauernhof und einer sehr großen rot-weiß gestreiften Windemühle. Dort kann man in dieser Region auch am günstigsten fischen. Der Bestand an Forellen ist ausreichend, auch viele Einheimische gehen dort oft angeln, weil weniger Urlauber diesen Teich kennen. Jedoch befindet sich im Teich an manchen Stellen relativ viel Kraut. 

Von dem Teich in Klegod war ich bisher nicht wirklich begeistert, man sieht dort sehr wenige Forellen hochsteigen. Der Bestand scheint nicht wirklich hoch zu sein und man sieht dort auch sehr wenige Angler. Die Teichanlage ist gepflegt und nur wenige Kilometer von der Teichanlage in Sondervig entfernt. 

Der Angelteich in Lodbjerg Hede ist auch nicht schlecht, er wurde letztes Jahr tiefer ausgehoben und hat mittlerweile in der Mitte rund eine Tiefe von 4 Metern und auch einen akzeptabelen Bestand an Forellen. Die Forellen scheinen jedoch oft ziemlich tief zu stehen. Jedoch ist dieser Teich weniger gegen Wind geschützt. Störendes Kraut ist kaum vohanden, ab und zu hat man welches am Haken, aber dies kommt relativ selten vor.

Als Ausrüstung benutzen wir unter anderem Fliegenruten und Steck- bzw. Spinnruten von Berkley, Cormoran, DAM, RST und Shimano. Die Längen betragen zwischen 2,40 bis 3,30 Meter mit einem Wurgewicht von 5-30g. Man sollte an den meisten Teichen verschiedene Köder ausprobieren, mit der Fliege hatten wir bisher eigentlich immer Erfolg. Ansonsten bieten sich auch Mehlwürmer, Blinker, Powerbait oder kleine Wobbler an. In den letzten Jahren sind wir am besten mit der Fliege und den Mehlwürmern plus Kugelschwimmer gefahren. Beim schleppen hatten wir eher mässigen Erfolg. Ein Grund dafür sind vor allem Tage an denen die Teiche teilweise überfüllt waren mit schleppenden Ködern. Ich denke ich werde auch mal ein paar Köderarten versuchen, die hier angepriesen werden. Man meldet sich ja nicht umsonst in einem Anglerboard an.


----------



## Mafgo (3. August 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Betreffend der put und take anlage in skaven kann ich nur sagen, dass der betreiber viele fische einsetzt, jedoch dazu neigt, nicht die ganz großen - da hat halt jeder angler mal eine chance ob er die angelei beherrscht oder nicht. Er hat eine fangbegrenzung von 5 stück in zwei stunden mit einer rute. Wer angeln kann, holt sie also raus.
> Eine weitere noch gute anlage, die nicht viel aufgesucht wird, ist auch die etwa 2 km nördlich von Nr. Nebel auf der linken seite der straße liegt nach tarm. Hier darf man mit zwei ruten angeln und es ist keine fangbegrenzung. Momentan habe ich einen kleinen spezie hier, die zieht sie - egal welche anlage er in der umgebung aufsucht - wie am schnürchen raus. Angelt nur immer zwei stunden und hat in 6 tagen über 40 forellen geangelt - eine von 4 kg die anderen lagen zwischen 600 g - 2,5 kg. Habe mir seine angelei mal angesehen - er macht es nicht schlecht und es ist auch ein kleiner trick dabei - er nimmt power bait |supergri mehr verrate ich beim treffen.
> Gruß Otto



Kann zwar am Treffen nicht teilnehmen aber der kleine Trick mit Power Bait würde mich auch interessieren 

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## Costas (3. August 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

@EqualizerCS
danke für den tollen bericht! ich wollte nachfragen, ob man in den genannten put & takes mit mehlwürmer angeln darf.

gruss
costas


----------



## LAC (3. August 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

@ EqualiserCS
nicht schlecht dein bericht, jetzt kann sich jeder ein kleines bild machen von den anlagen. Bravo!

@ Magfo
es ist kein geheimnis wie man sein powerbait am haken macht. Jedoch hat jeder so seine methode.
Ich mache es in put& take anlagen - wenn ich nicht schleppe - tropfenförmig, als haken nehme ich einen kleinen drilling, damit ich fürs geld auch fische landen kann und nicht verliere beim drill. 
Wenn ich schleppe - so hat es mein bekannter auch gemacht -  zaubere bzw. forme ich mir aus powerbait einen kleinen löffel, und verstecke im powerbait-löffel  einen einzelhaken, der beim schleppen wie ein spinner läuft.
Damit der sogenannten löffel - auch gut läuft - forme ich ihn auf meine alten fingerknochen.
Mehr ist es nicht - wobei ich nicht schnell schleppe.
Hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert und benutze powerbait nur so und auch nur in den put&take anlagen.
Gruss


----------



## EqualizerCS (3. August 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*

@Costas

Du darfst an den genannten Angelteichen mit Mehlwürmern angeln, machen wir auch schon seit Jahren. Was du an den meisten Teichen nicht verwenden darfst, sind alle Arten von Maden und vor allem Mais.


----------



## Mafgo (6. August 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Magfo
> es ist kein geheimnis wie man sein powerbait am haken macht. Jedoch hat jeder so seine methode.
> Ich mache es in put& take anlagen - wenn ich nicht schleppe - tropfenförmig, als haken nehme ich einen kleinen drilling, damit ich fürs geld auch fische landen kann und nicht verliere beim drill.
> Wenn ich schleppe - so hat es mein bekannter auch gemacht -  zaubere bzw. forme ich mir aus powerbait einen kleinen löffel, und verstecke im powerbait-löffel  einen einzelhaken, der beim schleppen wie ein spinner läuft.
> ...



Danke für die Tips 
Den Tip fürs Schleppen mit PB kannte ich schon aber das man beim Posen/Grundangeln mit PB einen kleinen Drilling nimmt ist ein guter Tip werde ich beim nächsten Besuch am Teich anwenden.
Welche Größe ist gut ?

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## LAC (7. August 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*



Mafgo schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips
> Den Tip fürs Schleppen mit PB kannte ich schon aber das man beim Posen/Grundangeln mit PB einen kleinen Drilling nimmt ist ein guter Tip werde ich beim nächsten Besuch am Teich anwenden.
> Welche Größe ist gut ?
> 
> Gruß Mafgo


 
Magfo, dieses hängt ganz von den forellen ab, die dort vorkommen. Normal nehme ich keine grossen, da ich ich im pb diese kleineren drillingshaken besser verstecken kann. Sie schlucken den kleinen tropfen und die haken hängen im schlundbereich,
Bei grossen haken habe ich ja eine bombe förmlich, der kaum von den fischen angenomen wird.

Wobei diese methode nicht den erfolg bringt, als beim schleppen, jedoch darf man ja oft mit zwei ruten angeln, dann lege ich eine aus  - wie erwähnt -  und mit der anderen wandere ich um den teich und werfe ständig aus, dort wo sie springen mit unterschiedlichen methoden - kleiner wobbler bzw mit pb löffel.

Gruss


----------



## Mafgo (8. August 2009)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Put und Take-Anlage in Dänemark?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Wobei diese methode nicht den erfolg bringt, als beim schleppen, jedoch darf man ja oft mit zwei ruten angeln, dann lege ich eine aus  - wie erwähnt -  und mit der anderen wandere ich um den teich und werfe ständig aus, dort wo sie springen mit unterschiedlichen methoden - kleiner wobbler bzw mit pb löffel.
> 
> Gruss



da magst Du schon recht haben das man mit beweglichen Köder mehr Erfolg hat aber ich angle auch sehr gerne mit Pose da kann man so schon abruhn und das ein oder andere Bierchen genießen.

Danke nochmal für die Tips und ein schönes WE

Gruß Mafgo


----------

